#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Increasing Power of Mobile Communication in 2020

## Bhavya

Nowadays consumers prefer text messages instead of phones calls when it comes to communicating with retailers and other businesses. Learn the rise of mobile communication in 2020 from the below infographics.

----------

